# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Hút hầm cầu, thông cống nghẹt, nạo vét hố ga số một tphcm

## TungCDTH06

Hút hầm cầu, thông cống nghẹt, nạo vét hố ga giá rẻ có mặt thi công ngay. dịch vụ hut ham cau nhanh, sạch rẻ, có mặt thi công nhanh chóng đảm bảo giá tốt nhất thị trường. Hotline:  0903. 868.762 - 090.880.7722 - 0909.433.280 - 0938.766.230 nhận tư vấn hỗ trợ nhiệt tình trước và sau khi triển khai.

Chúng tôi chuyên bắt đầu, khắc phục các sự cố sau:
- Thông tắc cống nghẹt, thông nghẹt bồn cầu tại quận gò vấp giá tốt, uy tín chuyên nghiệp.
- thông nghẹt bồn cầu, chất thải môi trường, chất thải dầu mỡ, chất thải công nghiệp, sản xuất, môi trường.
- Thông cống nghẹt, nạo vét hút rút hầm cầu bằng hệ thống thiết bị chuyên dụng mới nhất 2018.
- Sửa chữa, nâng cấp, bảo trì và lắp đặt hệ thống thoát nước thải cho hộ dân, gia đình, công ty, cơ quan, xí nghiệp.
- Thông nghẹt, tắc, không hoạt động tốt của đường ống nước, sàn rửa chén, lavabô, bồn cầu…
- Nạo vét hố ga, hầm ga, hố thoát nước, chất thải đường ống thoát nước, chống hôi.
- Xây sửa hố ga, hầm cầu, đặt đường ống thoát nước.
- Hợp đồng bảo trì duy tu, bảo hành 24/24 cho hệ thống thoát nước cho các công ty, xí nghiệp, nhà hàng, khách sạn…

Tại sao nên chọn dịch vụ dịch vụ thông tắc hầm cầu TPHCM của công ty Sơn Lâm
- Dịch vụ rút hầm cầu của công ty vệ sinh đô thị Sơn Lâm là đơn vị uy tín hàng đầu thành phố, được cấp giấy phép chính thức hoạt động.
- Giá cả dịch vụ của Sơn Lâm luôn chính xác nhất, chất lượng nhất.
- Thiết bị máy móc hiện đại giúp xử lí nhanh chóng công việc với hiệu quả cao.
- Nhân viên công ty có nhiều kinh nghiệm qua việc thực hiện nhiều dự án trong và ngoài quận Tân Bình.
- Công ty luôn sử dụng những máy móc hiện đại nhất, tốt nhất rút ngắn thời gian bắt đầu nhưng vẫn đảm bảo chất lượng, cam kết bảo hành dài hạn và cung cấp thông tin nhiệt tình trong khâu tư vấn mỗi khi các bạn cảm thấy cần thiết.
- Phục vụ Quý khách hàng 24/24h vào bất kỳ ngày nào trong tuần kể cả những ngày nghỉ, ngày Lễ, Tết…
- Đặc biệt, Dịch vụ Hút Hầm Cầu, Thông Cống Nghẹt chúng tôi thường xuyên có những chương trình ưu đãi lớn dành cho Quý khách hàng, nhất là những khách hàng thân thiết và các cơ quan doanh nghiệp trên toàn địa bàn quận Tân Bình cũng như tại TPHCM.
Bất kỳ khi nào cần rut ham cau quan 8 gọi ngay chúng tôi: 0903. 868.762 - 090.880.7722 - 0909.433.280 - 0938.766.230 đảm bảo sẽ khiến cho bạn chấp thuận.

----------

